# New Photography site looking for new artists to submit...



## Arok (Jul 26, 2007)

Hello all,

I am working with a new photography site that is selling royalty-free photos and as they are brand new, they are looking for people with images who would be willing to sell through their site.

Basically, any artist they approve will receive 50% of all sales of their pictures through the website (minus the fees for PayPal).
If you have photos that you would like to sell, just send an e-mail to mailtohotostocks1@gmail.com along with one or two photos along with a brief description of the photos.

The site is called http://www.photostocks.co.nr

Hope to see you soon there... 

Stephane


----------



## craig (Jul 26, 2007)

Artists do not submit to anything. Why should I settle for 50% profit? 

Luv and Bass


----------



## batonrougeart (Jul 26, 2007)

yea...not a good idea for money.Depending on promotion of the site and traffic, would be the only factor to make it worth it.


----------



## skieur (Jul 26, 2007)

Arok said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am working with a new photography site that is selling royalty-free photos and as they are brand new, they are looking for people with images who would be willing to sell through their site.
> 
> ...


 
Ah, you spelled "photographs" incorrectly on the ABOUT US section of your web site twice.  There is no such word as "photographies".

skieur


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 26, 2007)

ohh, 50% ? that is a hell lot (rip-off) ... so I am out.


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 26, 2007)

oh, and I cannot find any real world address quickly on that site ... I do not do business with people I cannot sue easily ...

[edit:] found it now. at least the address of the webmaster of oscommerce. However it is not clear if that address is also the address of the business.


----------



## skieur (Aug 1, 2007)

Many people who produce presentations or work with images and text use royalty free images as a back-up for anything that they do not have in their own collection: particularly photos of items that they could not easily get ahold of to shoot themselves.

However, they are generally looking for photos without backgrounds or with plain backgrounds that they can use to insert text, a graphic or even another image.  You need to study how stock photos are used in posters, folders, advertising, presentations etc.  in order to understand what stock photo buyers are looking for.

skieur


----------



## newrmdmike (Aug 1, 2007)

yeah guys c'mon, just send some photos  . . . right, email them without signing an agreement on licensing your photos.  BS


----------



## NJMAN (Aug 1, 2007)

Listen here stephane or arok or whatever your name is, go take your spam somewhere else, and stop wasting good forum space.  I suspect we won't see a thread #2 from this clown.  enough said.


----------

